# Secretly getting someone to gain weight?



## intriguestorywriter (Nov 4, 2009)

I've read a lot of stories in the forums (obviously fantasy) about those who secretly get their S.O to gain weight. This could be by encouraging, making extremely fattening foods and pretending it isn't etc.

Have any of you done or experienced this?


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 5, 2009)

My ex husband didn't actually get me to GAIN weight, but he sabotaged every weight loss effort I made. Does that count? If I were dieting/exercising or whatever he did what ever he could do to interfere. Bring fattening snacks in the house to tempt me, deliberately make my favorite dessert and say "once won't hurt!" or when I was supposed to go to the gym, have taken the car somewhere or be in the middle of changing the oil or something so I couldn't go.

He did this out of the belief that if I were thinner, I would attract more men and then leave him. He failed to recognize that whether I attracted men or not, it was MY choice to remain with him and it was my body and my right to decide its size.

That's one of many reasons why he is an EX. I was at my highest weight with him... and now I know I'm creeping back up but I'm still nowhere near that weight. 

I could NEVER stay with someone who deliberately sabotaged my choices that way.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2009)

This sort of deception and sleazy, self-centered manipulation is absolutely despicable.

It might come up in stories, and it might work there, but that's where it ought to stay. Not in reality.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 5, 2009)

It's called marriage, lol. 

Seriously though, I've never pretended my cooking was healthy, but I do tend to serve up ample portions and like it when he says he feels chubby


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> This sort of deception and sleazy, self-centered manipulation is absolutely despicable.



Yep. Deplorable to say the least.

I will say that I've been in relationships where this sort of thing is fun to roleplay. Obviously we are both in on it, but the whole, yeah, eat this, it is not that much or whatever and her being like "ooooh, gee, well, okay, I dunno, but if you say so *wink wink*" can be fun. 

If you're going to do the feederism thing, you best be on the same page as your partner because anything else would just be fucked.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2009)

I seem to remember a book back in the'80s about this subject. I think it was called "How to Fatten Her Up". Anyone else remember this. LOL


----------



## mergirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I seem to remember a book back in the'80s about this subject. I think it was called "How to Fatten Her Up". Anyone else remember this. LOL


It sounds like something from a farming manual.. or something a canibal might read!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I will say that I've been in relationships where this sort of thing is fun to roleplay. Obviously we are both in on it, but the whole, yeah, eat this, it is not that much or whatever and her being like "ooooh, gee, well, okay, I dunno, but if you say so *wink wink*" can be fun.





MmmmmHmmmmm.

Anything else is " Welcome to the land of abusing...ABUSING... your partner ".


A...B...U...S...E


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 5, 2009)

intriguestorywriter said:


> I've read a lot of stories in the forums (obviously fantasy) about those who secretly get their S.O to gain weight. This could be by encouraging, making extremely fattening foods and pretending it isn't etc.
> 
> Have any of you done or experienced this?



In a sense, yes and no.

Way back in early 06 I had a friend I used to take out for fast food all the time. Every other day we'd go to mcdonalds, friendlies, outback, burger king and other places. Obviously she started to pile on weight after a while, but I never brought it up with her and she never complained to me.

I wasn't encouraging her to eat, I wasn't telling her she looked good fatter, I wasn't piling stuff on her plate, I just happened to take her to all sorts of restaurants and she started packin it on.

The best part was, her b/f thanked me because he enjoyed her new figure by the summertime.

Now, in my case it was more innocent and there was no diabolical plan like in some of the stories I read. There was no abuse, no sinister backhanded comments, just me taking her out to eat and not mentioning she was eating for 4....but this is just MY experience.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 6, 2009)

Such a course of action would be morally represensible, highly inadvisable in terms of consequences, but these are beside the point because it is also practically impossible.

People aren't idiots. You can't get so fat that you're pants don't button anymore and fail to notice.


----------

